# MySQL: mehrere Befehle auf einmal?



## pxlArtizzt (26. September 2004)

Hallo, ich probiere gerade, mehrere insert-Befehle auf einmal durchzuführn, aber es wird nichts in die DB eingetragen, hier der Befehl:

insert into produkte_zub (zub_artnr, artnr) values ("XT400", "XT701"); insert into produkte_zub (zub_artnr, artnr) values ("XT400", "XT702"); insert into produkte_zub (zub_artnr, artnr) values ("XT400", "XT703");

eigentlich kein großes Ding, phpmyadmin trägt die Sachen auch schön brav ein, nur die eigentliche Webseite nicht... Muss ich die Befehle aufspalten und mit einer Schleife abarbeiten (was ich aber nicht will!)?


----------



## vop (27. September 2004)

Wo ist das Problem, mehrere Befehle in einer Schleife abzuarbeiten?

Wie werden die Befehle überhaupt auf deiner WebSite "verarbeitet" ?

So kann Dir wohl keiner helfen.

vop


----------



## Christoph Bichlmeier (27. September 2004)

Wenn du von PHP aus arbeitest, gibt es dafür derzeit keine andere Möglichkeit. Das liegt daran, dass die darüberliegende Programmiersprache keine Möglichkeit hat, eventuell mehrere Result-Sets zu behandeln. Wenn bei deinem Provider mal PHP 5 und MySQL 4.1 aufgespielt ist, kannst du den Befehl *mysqli_multy_query* verwenden. Hier kannst du mehrere Abfragen in einen einzelnen String packen, das Interface kann das ganze auseinanderhalten und die Result-Sets zuordnen. Mehr dazu unter http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.mysqli-multi-query.php


----------

